# Search budget for documentary



## DominiqueVdb (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello 

With à production in Paris we search thé budget hère in Dubaï for à documentary about thé Life in Dubaï.

Who havé à idea about where to ask ? Thanks  


Thanks 

N


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am not sure if I completely understand what you want to do (other than to make a documentary) but try contacting this company http://www.filmworksgroup.com/


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

This particular forum is for all UAE EXCEPT DUBAI


----------

